# ارشادات مجموعة البنك الدولي بشأن البيئة والصحة والسلامة



## أبو محمد الزير (7 أبريل 2010)

ارجو الافادة من الموضوع شيق ويستحق القراءة


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكور
يصدر البنك الدولي ارشادات للسلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة لجميع الصناعات الممولة بواسطته في جميع المجالات


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخي أبو محمد


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (8 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز.


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## يا الغالي (13 أكتوبر 2013)

هذه بعض روابط لارشادات اخرى باللغة العربية


http://www.ifc.org/wps/wcm/connect/...ERES&CACHEID=79dcdb00488557e3be3cfe6a6515bb18


http://www.ifc.org/wps/wcm/connect/...ERES&CACHEID=6876b180488555deb894fa6a6515bb18


http://www.ifc.org/wps/wcm/connect/...ERES&CACHEID=29304f804885547cb2ecf26a6515bb18


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور اخي العزيز
واسمح لي بوضع موضوع جديد
يحتوي على كافة ارشادات البنك الدولي التي استطعت الحصول عليها مع تسميتها
وعلى شكل مرفقات لسهولة التحميل للأخوة


----------

